# Specialized Turbo Levo Issue



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

My wife's bike has developed a noise / tick in the motor area. It sounds like something is intermittently rubbing plastic or metal as the motor rotates. It makes the noise regardless of if the bike is on or off. The sound is also not 1x1 with the crank rotation, meaning that the sound seems to occur slightly more than once per turn of the ranks. If the bike is in a stand, I can feel a slight increase in resistance when the noise occurs.


Anyone experienced with this before? Not sure if I can remove the motor cover without causing warranty issues. The reason I'm asking here is that the only specialized dealer is about 4 hours away from me. If it's a simple fix, I'd rather take care of it myself than make the trip.

Thanks!


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

If the click is not 1 to 1 with the crank rotation it is most likely related to the internal gear reduction.
I believe the levo Brose motors use a belt instead of gears for the reduction.
Time for a visit to the dealer or dig in yourself to find the culprit


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Could be something with the internal belt. I have one bike that ticks under full load occasionally but otherwise is silent. I would go over to the specialized forum for the turbo Levo.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Found the problem. 

It was difficult to diagnose on the ground, but once I got the bike in a stand I found the chain guide was loose and the back side was making contact with something behind the cover plate as the motor rotated.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

So you just had to tighten it back up and problem solved? That's great. :thumbsup:


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

vikb said:


> So you just had to tighten it back up and problem solved? That's great. :thumbsup:


Yeah, it was an extremely simple fix.

Overall we're really enjoying the bike. My wife is fast, but can't quite hang with some of the faster group rides. With the levo though the tables turn, and we have to work to keep up with her lol.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My wife has used her Levo to tow my road bike and mountain bike uphill. She gets a big kick out of that. Sometimes she sees me coming for a tow and then takes off leaving me to suffer. Very cruel!


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

My rear axle came loose after about 40 miles. Could be a dealer specific issue but good idea to do a quick check yourself.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Own a 2018 Specialize Turbo Levo, FSR Carbon for a little under 2 years. Developed a small creek which would go away after a bike wash. Disassembled the entire motor, crank arms, pivot joints..all come to find out the motor bearings were the culprit. Specialize covered a new motor, which will hopefully arrive in a week or so. 

I know this post may be old, but figured this info can be passed on to anyone that may have similar issues. Bummed out the motor had issues in under 2 years...but my bike being a 2018...figured I might. This is why Specialize increased the electronic warranty...use to be 2 years, but if your bike was purchased after July 2018...the warranty for electrical issues on a levo is 5 years with original owner, 2 years if second hand purchase. 

Love my bike...but hope my motor stays I'm tact.


----------

